# Genotropin



## steroidforyou (Feb 23, 2014)

Brand : Pfizer 
Genotropine
Substance: Somotropine

3 x 36 iu pens : total 108 iu






send pm or send email to sirericgreen@gmail.com to get best price

Julia


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Feb 23, 2014)

It really doesn't get better than this.


----------



## apostolic777 (Feb 23, 2014)

No it doesn't...

MFL REP


----------



## strongman760 (Feb 23, 2014)

Very interested


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 23, 2014)

*best of the best gh i think..*


----------



## Grozny (Feb 24, 2014)

is this geno goquick from hungary or romanian version


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 24, 2014)

Whats the expiration dates?


----------



## D-Lats (Feb 24, 2014)

I want to try these!!!


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 24, 2014)

D-Lats said:


> I want to try these!!!



These and nordis are the best.


----------



## Grozny (Feb 24, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> These and nordis are the best.



in most of the case those are a copies


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 24, 2014)

Grozny said:


> in most of the case those are a copies



Nordi or genos and how would you be able to tell?


----------



## Warriorblaze (Feb 24, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Whats the expiration dates?



2016


Warrior


----------



## Grozny (Feb 24, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Nordi or genos and how would you be able to tell?


 
post me a pict of the box and cartdige and I will let u know, otherwise there is a plenty fakes of norditropin which is a most risky deal


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 24, 2014)

Grozny said:


> post me a pict of the box and cartdige and I will let u know, otherwise there is a plenty fakes of norditropin which is a most risky deal



*real interested info since i keep see some guys sale norditropin cheap.but in pharmacy all over the world 15mg =45iu cost cca 500?!!!! and guys sale it for 150-200 or even less..dont know how its can be real deal!*

*but they look same,all in boxes with all plastic,etc..*


----------



## Dannie (Feb 24, 2014)

I hear pharmacies sell 12mg for 200USD.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Feb 24, 2014)

Yummmy!!!






/v


----------



## KeithO54 (Feb 26, 2014)

Never tried ZGh before. I've done may cycles. I have been reasearching gh for years. I need to find the real deal. These look good!
Keith O'
SteeltownIron






/v[/QUOTE]


----------



## bushmaster (Feb 28, 2014)

steroidforyou said:


> Brand : Pfizer
> Genotropine
> Substance: Somotropine
> 
> ...



Please pm me bulk pricing on these.


----------

